# HELP loader stoped working



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a TL90A new Holland, and I was pushing some brush today and the tilt on the bucket quit working. The loader will still go up and down but not the tilt, it is all the way down and it will try do go down but not up. The joystick is also not working, it will not move to the left to tilt up the bucket. It will go to the right and then bounce back to the middle when I let it go. But it just stays to the left and will not move back by its self. I think the float vale is stuck, broke or stuck spring. Any help would be good.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Sounds like it's broke inside the joystick to me . Have you tried working the valve by hand ?


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

Yea, Its not the joystick, took all the covers and the boot off its all good. I took the top where the cable goes in the top of the valve. I can move it in but not so much out. If I take the bottom off the cable will push the cap back but it will not return out of the cap. I took one of the quick connects off and it was blew apart orings where gone and the other oring was stuck in the quick connect. I bought a new one but it still want work. So Its got to be in the valve/float.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

So is the cable on the joystick tight? What about the cable on the valve end? Is everything tight? Is the cable broke or stuck? Just asking because I had a problem with my joy stick once and it ended up being a set screw on the cable to attach it to the valve.


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

That's what I thought, If I take the cap off of the bottom you can move the joystick back and forth. Put the cap back on the bottom of the valve bank it want move. I checked all the set screws and cables all good. its in the bank but I've never taken one apart. And its sitting on the job.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Maybe piece of o-ring stuck in it somewhere


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Check the cable where it goes into the mid mount valve. The end of the cable can move where it goes into the valve and come out of adjustment. The sheath of the cable is what holds it in place.


----------

